# Texas road rules or just etiquette?



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

i1

I just moved to Texas and was wondering if there are any rules on road cycling in the DFW area? Where are road bikes not allowed?

Or is anyone free to ride practically anywhere (except freeways of course) and just have to practice normal road safety and etiquette? 

Thanks!


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

No rules as far as I know. Basically just practice safety. I do know it's lawfull to take the lane if unsafe. Bikes are basically considered vehicles and must obey the same laws as when you're driving. Not sure if there's any laws diferent in the DFW area.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I've never ridden in DFW, but suspect it's much like Houston. There it's a matter of being sensible and appreciating you're generally dealing with with a high concentration of aggressive urban drivers who often can't see a bicycle in an urban environment. Just play it safe, and be watchful for the usual threats like right hooks, cars entering from the side, etc.

Out of the urban areas, it pays to know and pick your routes wisely. The FM roads and state highways are extremely varied, with some being ideal for long road rides, and others being treacherous. The bad ones are 60+ mph roads with pavement often of questionable quality, with no paved shoulder at all, and substantial traffic rocking and rolling as fast as they can.

For the most part road cyclists get treated really well in TX. But it only takes one jerk to ruin your day.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You must carry your handgun on the left hip when riding. :aureola:


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.biketexas.org/en/infrastructure/texas-bicycle-laws


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

I've lived in the metro plex now for 5 years. I'm 50 years old and have lived in Ohio, Florida and Nebraska prior to TX. DFW has by far the most ignorant, negligent drivers I have seen. Be careful, most motorist are of the opinion that road bikes should not be on the road...

Be extra cautious about diesel pick up drivers...big belt buckles, small brains. Texans also throw more trash out of their vehicles than I have experienced in other states.

Finally, understand that everyone is armed with gun. 

Enjoy!


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

Oooh, thanks all for the inputs!!!!

left hip, left hip... ok...


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

busyroadie said:


> Oooh, thanks all for the inputs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> left hip, left hip... ok...




actually the left hip thing is pure BS... I carry mine in a belly band holster on the right side...

I only do cross draw when carrying two.


----------



## OldGoose52 (Jun 4, 2015)

SOB with a poly gun. Every ounce counts you know.


----------



## ilove2ride (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been riding in Central Texas for years now and so far this is the most rider unfriendly place I have ever lived in. Call it what you will but until there are laws against vehicular manslaughter that exist and are enforced little will change. I ride with lights front and back, I assert myself and my space especially on two lane roads and I ride with purpose trying to communicate my intentions as best I can and when I can I ride in a group. Texans are a strange bunch, they trumpet their rights to do as they wish with zero respect for the impact and consequences those freedoms have on others. Its why laws to prevent texting while driving were defeated/vetoed by the Governor.<script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/6eeaeb67/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


----------

